# Larry Hall Productions.com - finally!



## LHall (Mar 23, 2017)

I've procrastinated for years, but finally I've taken the plunge and made myself a website. 

larryhallproductions.com

Would love to hear any constructive feedback!

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## sazema (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Larry,

First of all, congrats on your page. It's always a good thing for self promotion.

As a web developer I will comment some things about page.

I don't like design at all , and mostly because of colors on your page + some elements.

What is most important, design is not unique for complete site and because of that it's not fluid and easy on eyes. What I mean by this?
This page is like Kinderplatz, each part is different and in different style 
Your home page has one type of design and then when you go to "Arranging" page you are surprised by video in background and white text, and it's sometimes hard to read if video shows some light motives. So, for example, one transparent background layer missing. Situation is good at "Solo projects" page, you have animated background and transparent layer behind all text so it's easy to read.
On Keyboardist page again, static background with some black text and it's really hard to read.

Arranging page starts to play music immed. and I hate that.
Imagine you browse some site at night when other family members sleeps or you are at work - and Booom!
Second thing is, even if playing on first page visit, if I turn off playing that must be stored into cookie or ... so when I again go to other tab and back to this one, music must be turned off. Now, if you switching between tabs it start to play again and again  

Header menu has very bad coloring also, it's almost impossible to recognize active tab because of difference between tab text and background color. It's almost a rule, active tab is always lighter than non-active. Non active tabs are dimmed.

It's a good thing, page is responsive, I checked on my mobile phone.

You should check something like this for example:
http://irontemplates.com/demos/?theme=Dark

This is WP theme. I don't know who did your web page and how is implemented, but you can always browse those themes just for thematic ideas and color references.


----------



## LHall (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Sazema. Thanks for your comments! I will definitely take all those things into consideration. I did the site myself on WIX, so it's pretty easy to edit. Much appreciated.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 23, 2017)

Congrats, Larry. I do agree that the pages are too different from each other and I too don't like a website to have music play without a request for it to do so.


----------

